# Two Upcoming Study Bible Releases: MacArthur ESV and HCSB Study Bible



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 12, 2010)

Two releases due out later this year:

HCSB Study Bible, Black Genuine Leather, Indexed: 9781586405076: Christianbook.com

ESV MacArthur Study Bible, Premium Calfskin Leather, Black: 9781433521454: Christianbook.com

AMR


----------



## baron (Apr 13, 2010)

I enjoy the HCSB so I will have to look into this study bible.


----------



## Clay7926 (Apr 15, 2010)

This is the first I've heard of the HCSB Study Bible, whereas I've heard of the ESV MacArthur since last summer. While I think the HCSB is a good translation, I'm curious why we're not hearing more about this new study bible. The ESV Study Bible and The Lutheran Study Bible (Concordia Press) had LOTS of press coverage (within the Christian press and blogs), but I'm not hearing as much press about the HCSB Study Bible. Why is that?


----------

